# Earthworms - The Unseen Workers Of Vegetable Garden Soil



## Andrew_Kolyvas (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! everything really has its purpose in this world. Glad to hear that earthworm is a good sign for a healthy soil, because there are a lot of worms in fathers garden. Thanks for the heads up about this and looking forward for more interesting post from you. Keep it up!


----------



## George_Swan (Oct 21, 2010)

I am Librarian for Davis Elementary, Irving, TX. I am working on a Boys Reading Club and we will be studying How to Eat Fried Worms. I am making a workbook for them and would like permission to use one of photos for the coversheet. It is the first photo on this site and is of the worm lying on the dirt. I will use the proper citation if that is okay with you. 

https://www.veggiegardener.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/earthworm-300x221.jpg

Thanks,
George Swan


----------



## Eliza (May 13, 2011)

I recently read an article discussing "worm tubes" and was wondering what you thought of it. https://www.garden.org/regional/report/arch/inmygarden/3430
I'm pretty new to gardening, and have a new raised vegetable garden in my backyard. This seemed the easiest way to compost small amounts. I wanted to get your take on cheap/easy composting.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Eliza - I had never heard of worm tubes, but it looks like a fantastic idea! Thank you so much for sharing it.

I believe this could be a great way to easily compost food scrapes (the right ones) and encourage more worms into your garden - like you said, perfect for small amounts.

If you wanted to do large batches you can also try direct, or trench composting. You basically dis a deep hole or trench and bury the composting materials in it. This is great to do just before planting or along side your vegetables.


----------

